# Powerpoint 2002 - Nummerierung bei Folie



## Spock55000 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr!

Also ich möchte folgende Gliederung auf einer Folie unterbringen:
1. Grund...
2. Text
       - Technik
       - Aufbau
3. Text 2
       - blablbl


Wie mache ich das? Ich hab in der Masterfolie die Ebenen eingestellt aber ich kann die irgendwie auf den normalen Folien nicht anwenden, also er nimmt immer die erste Ebene.

mfg

Spock


----------

